# Do you like this pretty?



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

One of my breeders which carrying good gene. Text me to 778-998-663nine for details. Thanks for watching.















Herman


----------



## JeanetteNash (Dec 2, 2017)

What a wonderful photo! Do you work professionally? If yes, then please answer whether this is good advice Want to become a professional - these underwater photography tips are for you!
I'm just new to this, so it's hard for me to figure it out. Thank you!


----------

